# What have you been doing ??



## rino1494 (Jan 31, 2006)

Well, since nobody has been working and Gene is counting cracks in his shop floor, what has everyone else been doing ?

We brought our lowboy trailers in and took all the wheels off, painted them and did the brakes. Also replaced the planks on one of them. Put an electric tarp on the dump truck, steamed off equipment, greased everything, cleaned windows, and swept the floor a hundred times. We need a new broom because we wore it out this winter. We have alot of stuff that we would like to fix, but do not want to fork out the money.


----------



## tgeb (Feb 9, 2006)

I've been pricing and pricing and pricing jobs.

Finally have some good news, signed at least one nice addition/renovation job, a small grading job and some concrete bollard installs just in the past week......well I've had the bollard job for a couple months, the weather has not allowed us to do it.

I have had more than usual, (for this economy), to look at and bid, but running numbers with out doing field work is torture for me. I need to be distracted, (with work), for my brain to figure out the jobs. Sitting at the desk.....I turn into a zombie and can't seem to get anything accomplished.

I hope you guys find some work this spring. Keep a positive attitude, better times are coming. :thumbup:


----------



## Ayerzee (Jan 4, 2009)

Finally fixing the hydraulic leak on my lx665 tomorrow and going to look into some new tires for the 1-ton.

Looked at a small foundation drain line job today which is at my Aunt & Uncles' rental house so that'll give me something to do on a Saturday if the price is right. I submitted a bid for about $12k worth of work a couple of weeks ago and won't know until the end of this month if I get the job or not...Be nice to find out real quick as I graduate in less than a month and need to decide whether I want to work for myself full-time or try to find a job working for a few years...


----------



## rino1494 (Jan 31, 2006)

Ayerzee, how far are you from the PA border ?? The gas drilling in the Marcelleus shale is booming like crazy. 

As far as work goes, we burned more ink in the printer doing proposals than diesel fuel.


----------



## Little (Jul 22, 2006)

Just finished doing three time and material emergency repair jobs for the township. One was a sanitary lateral break, floor drain break inside their sludge building, and a 24" CMP collapse across their main entrance from the salt water as we are on the water. Still working on the washdown station for the turnpike authority and just picked up a Brick column fence job. I'm going to post some pics of the repairs today.


----------



## Ayerzee (Jan 4, 2009)

rino1494 said:


> Ayerzee, how far are you from the PA border ?? The gas drilling in the Marcelleus shale is booming like crazy.


About 45 miles if I take Rt. 30, which is west of Pittsburgh.


----------



## Upchuck (Apr 7, 2009)

Stumped & stripped loam on a lot yesterday & today. Luckily we have some jobs delayed by winter to get us going this spring. We're hoping a developer will pull trigger on 2nd phase of condo project this year.

For the most part people aren't doing much. Priced 4 jobs so far. 2 septic repairs & 2 barn demo's due to snow damage. Last year we had almost no work before memorial day. That sucked.


----------



## JDavis21835 (Feb 27, 2009)

Working a week here, sitting at the house calling unemployment for a week there. Frost laws are slowly going away, which should help. Most of the counties have had frost laws in effect since Feb 21. Looks like they will be taken off just in time for me to be shipped to Iowa. The environmental business sucks, Im still waiting on soil samples from my last job so I can go back, backfill, and pour concrete.


----------



## Moxley-Kidwell (Jan 28, 2011)

Waiting on dry weather!! Bring on the 90 deg. days. We've got 2 SWM ponds that need fine graded and seeded. Got three more SWM pond conversions to do if we can ever get to work. Trying to get the last bit of street tightened up on one contract so we can fine grade and pave.

Most of all,
Beating our heads against the wall trying to get anything done! Seems more wet than in the past this spring, anyone else think so?


----------



## dayexco (Mar 4, 2006)

i guess i've made up my mind...i'm 57 yrs old....if we don't pick up some decent work in the next 3 wks...i'm going to sell.. my son? he married into a family who owns 16k acres in the bakken oil formation in north dakota...that's not an issue, i'm not going to feed this thing very long...thanks you friggin jerk obama/reid/pelosi....you've totally throttled all my customers into not spending a dime...you've acccomplished what you want....


----------



## peteo (Jan 8, 2011)

Day, 

I couldnt agree more. Those bozos havent helped the situation here much either. on the bright side though it seems I am bidding alot more than usual for this time of year. we picked up a few driveways, a nice little drainage and grading job and I am bidding a huge landscaping job that we look like the front runner on so far. Other than that we are all just sitting around here waiting for the rain to stop. We have had two sunny days out of the last nine which has made it impossible to do anything


----------



## tnmtn (Dec 15, 2006)

I am still doing the offshore thing to feed my excavation habit. working 1 month on the boat and then 1 off. but at the same time bussiness has so far been very good for this spring. I am booked full for the next time I get off the boat, with some good prospects in the wings for later in the summer. locally it seems things are definitly picking up. none of the jobs are very big. lots of in and out stuff but i'll take it. this year so far is looking to be better than last year which was definitly better than the 2 previous years.
Good Luck to all


----------

